# One pickup is all you need



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

One of my bands debuting a new original at The Carleton in Halifax. Playing my beloved Fender Esquire rock machine into my '75 Twin Reverb.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah--in one way takes me back to my younger days when I almost always used the bridge pickup & never touched the controls--had them died.
But if you had suggested I buy a guitar with just a bridge pickup & no tone control--I would not have liked it.

But as I grew in my playing I used both pickups & the controls.

But if ever got a one pickup guitar it would be a neck pickup.

Things change--so options are nice.

But sometimes you can use just one guitar & one pickup


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

zontar said:


> Ah--in one way takes me back to my younger days when I almost always used the bridge pickup & never touched the controls--had them died.
> But if you had suggested I buy a guitar with just a bridge pickup & no tone control--I would not have liked it.
> 
> But as I grew in my playing I used both pickups & the controls.
> ...


This is normally a neck pickup tune for me actually. But the band leader decided to cut a few songs from the set and I found myself wearing an Esquire instead of a Telecaster. My noodling at the start was because the drummer was also caught off guard and was holding brushes instead of sticks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You made it work.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

fookin right, neck pickups are for wankers ;P 

Opposite applies to bass.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Guitar and amp sound great!


----------

